# Interest group forums > Book Forum > [Article] THE LONG EARTH BOOK GIVEAWAY

## Dynisty

Fortress of Solitude is giving away two copies of Stephen Baxter and Terry Pratchett's THE LONG EARTH.

Check out the link below:
http://www.fortressofsolitude.co.za/...il/long-earth/

----------


## AlexandroAlexandro

Good book! I read it as well. I agreed that their dynamic and Lobsang’s very existence as a point actually, is always very entertainingly done, while simultaneously being significant and heart-warming often.Worth a read though!

----------

